# How do I land a big shark on the beach?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've done enough reading on catching them, but what exactly do you do once you get them in close?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Tail rope! Tie a slipknot on your rope, put it around the sharks tail and drag him on the beach


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i like to grab the base of the tail and keep them as close to the water as possible, if not in it.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Where can i find the cutters to cut the hook barb off to slide the hook out?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Where can i find the cutters to cut the hook barb off to slide the hook out?


 home depot or any hardware store. flatten the barb or cut the hook in half below the barb. a descent pair of linemans pliers will do the trick. UGLY


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Tail rope, absolutely - but I always fish with a clip rope which is just a heavy duty peton or snap clip tied to the end of a rope that you clip onto the end loop on your leader. That takes the rod out of the equation and gives you front control while you're trying to get that tail rope on - to me it's a must, especially fishing a bridge or seawall, somewhere where you can't use a tail rope. Also - I think harbor freight sells those small bolt cutters for about twelve bucks.


----------

